

Funf is an open-source sensing framework - potomak
http://funf.media.mit.edu/

======
abava
for WLAN collecting data check out also Spot Expert:
[http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2011/08/wifi-expert-
context...](http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2011/08/wifi-expert-context-
aware-browsing.html)

------
jtech86
This is such a great idea and I love that it's open source! I will look
forward to seeing how it affects us in the future.

